# Täglich 2 Rollen der Auferstehung zu vergeben



## Dymond (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo die Damen und die Herren,

ich verschenke täglich 2 Rollen der Auferstehung.

Schreibt mir doch einfach eine Email an berliner-maedchen@gmx.de ich werde euch fix antworten (gerne auch hier eine PN), da ich Emails sofort an mein Handy bekomme.

Um euch die Rolle zu senden, müsst Ihr mir eure Emailadresse schicken, auf die Euer Account läuft.

Ihr bekommt dann einen Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 und eine kostenlose Erweiterung auf Cataclysm + 7 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit.
Ich im gegenzug erhalte bei einer Accountaufladung, ein neues Reittier.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Dymond (8. Mai 2012)

erneut 2 Rollen zu vergeben


----------



## Dymond (10. Mai 2012)

/Push

erneut 2 Rollen zu vergeben


----------



## Dymond (11. Mai 2012)

/Push

und heute wieder 2 Rollen noch verfügbar  einfach anschreiben


----------



## Dymond (18. Mai 2012)

/push

und wieder habe ich 2 neue Rollen für euch


----------



## Berrywolf (19. Mai 2012)

wie machst du das? hat man jeden tag wieder eine rolle zu vergeben?? °w°;


----------

